# What golf bag are you using?



## jbaitho78 (May 2, 2020)

I've been in the market looking for a new golf bag  I've used the same ole Callaway stand bag for several years.
I've looked at the Ping Pioneer, Ogio Silencer, Hoofer, you name it. I just can't decide.
What are you guys using and what do you like about it?


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2020)

i use a tour bag.... the reason, i can pretty much get anything and every thing in it. i do use an electric trolley


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2020)

Combined stand/carry/cart bag, Big Max Aqua Hybrid, very happy with it.


----------



## jim8flog (May 2, 2020)

Decisions decisions - will it be the blue one today, the red one or the yellow one.


----------



## jim8flog (May 2, 2020)

On a serious note the only carry bag I own is a Sun Mountain. It is the original one and still serves me well today but it is only used a few times a year these days.

I owned an Ogio for a while but found it too heavy in comparison.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 2, 2020)

Unfortunately, I'm not actually "using" my new bag....or my new irons.

I chose a new Titleist Cart 15 to go with my new Titleist T300 irons.
Neither bag nor irons have been outdoors yet.
<sigh>


----------



## Jacko_G (May 3, 2020)

An old school original Ping Hoofer when I carry all winter.

A Motocaddy Dry Series cart bag for my trolley.


----------



## DT2020 (May 3, 2020)

Sum mountain carry for the carrying months , Powakaddy dri edition for the trolley months , Both allow me to carry everything I need especially the PK one when I've got 6 litres of water in it for the hot days


----------



## Mark1751 (May 3, 2020)

I use a Big Max Aqua 4 Sport - it’s waterproof and light weight which I like, pockets are on the smallish side but I try not to carry too much when I carry anyway. Enough room for a few balls and tees, jumper/rain jacket, bottle of water and a few other small bits you made need.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2020)

I have a GoKart trolley so got the matching bag to go with it but I actually prefer to carry so use a Titleist pencil bag most of the time. I also have a stand bag from Decathlon which gets occasional use. Cheap but functional, works perfectly well and the strap is comfortable.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/golf-light-stand-bag-white-id_8515602.html


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Powwakaddy cart bag weighs a ton when trolley.
Ping Hoofer havnt used it yet ,just waiting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2020)

Ping DLX most of the time and a Motocaddy cart bag for the wet as the storage space for extra towels and gloves is better. If I am carrying in the summer evenings its a Ping Hoofer


----------



## Daveg99 (May 3, 2020)

I’ve just bought a Titleist Players Carry bag and Cart bag too. Nice looking, light and plenty of room


----------



## mikejohnchapman (May 4, 2020)

Sun Mountain H2NO cart bag and a Taylormade carry bag - both OK


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

after a lot of research I'm about to buy a Big Max Aqua wave


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

or maybe a dry lite 8, cant decide


----------



## Robster59 (May 5, 2020)

For my electric trolley I have a Titleist StaDry cart bag.  I've had it a few years now and it's served me well.  
For carrying I have a Bag Boy Technowater stand bag.  Light, comfortable straps and easy to carry. 
You'll note that both are waterproof.  Playing all year round (normally) and living in Scotland, I bowed to the inevitable benefits of a waterproof bag.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 29, 2020)

On the rare occasions I carry, I want my bag as light as possible, so use a Ping Moonlite.

My general purpose trolley bag i use most is a Ping DLX. Nice multi-purpose bag, light enough to carry to the range and lug around, big enough to carry everything all year round.

Last year at a charity auction I won a special limited edition 2016 Callaway Masters tour bag signed by the winner Danny Willett. Had planned to only use it every April during Masters week, but obviously that plan went down the toilet in April 2020 so it remains unused.


----------



## Wabinez (May 30, 2020)

I have a bag problem.

been using a Big Max Aqua Tour 3 on a trolley recently, but going to carry the next few rounds. For that, I have a big max aqua carry bag, but it’s soon to be replaced by the new Titleist Players4 Carbon.

i also have a Vessel stand bag waiting in America for me!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 30, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			On the rare occasions I carry, I want my bag as light as possible, so use a Ping Moonlite.

My general purpose trolley bag i use most is a Ping DLX. Nice multi-purpose bag, light enough to carry to the range and lug around, big enough to carry everything all year round.

Last year at a charity auction I won a special limited edition 2016 Callaway Masters tour bag signed by the winner Danny Willett. Had planned to only use it every April during Masters week, but obviously that plan went down the toilet in April 2020 so it remains unused.
		
Click to expand...

That's a really nice thing to win and I like your idea of only using it during April 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			I have a bag problem.

been using a Big Max Aqua Tour 3 on a trolley recently, but going to carry the next few rounds. For that, I have a big max aqua carry bag, but it’s soon to be replaced by the new Titleist Players4 Carbon.

i also have a Vessel stand bag waiting in America for me!
		
Click to expand...

No. Five bags plus is a problem


----------



## AdamW (Jun 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ping DLX most of the time and a Motocaddy cart bag for the wet as the storage space for extra towels and gloves is better. If I am carrying in the summer evenings its a Ping Hoofer
		
Click to expand...

Is the ping dlx waterproof to an extent? Looks to have a leather outside ?


----------



## casuk (Jun 12, 2020)

Titleist stay dry, highly recommend, came into it's own today after a dip everything is bone dry inside


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Is the ping dlx waterproof to an extent? Looks to have a leather outside ?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't leather but a polyurethane material. Not entirely waterproof but pretty sturdy in a shower. If I am playing in prolonged rain I always use a rain cape which works really well for me.


----------



## AdamW (Jun 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It isn't leather but a polyurethane material. Not entirely waterproof but pretty sturdy in a shower. If I am playing in prolonged rain I always use a rain cape which works really well for me.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer, will have to save up for one.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jul 1, 2020)

I picked up a Taylormade tour bag 2nd hand and it’s spot on for the trolley wish I’d got one before


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jul 1, 2020)

This is it, 2018 model but apart from colour same as the current tour bag


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## barry23 (Jul 6, 2020)

Another vote for the titleist sta dry cart bag here


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2020)

this one - Titleist Mid Size


----------



## Spoon (Jul 6, 2020)

Benross protec waterproof stand bag.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2020)

Spoon said:



			Benross protec waterproof stand bag.
		
Click to expand...

Any good?
If you were to pick an negative, what would that be?


----------



## Spoon (Jul 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			Any good?
If you were to pick an negative, what would that be?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think it's a great bag, and I enjoy using it. Loads of space, comfortable to carry, I think it looks decent and it's definitely waterproof. Still has alot of features that much more expensive bags have. Insulated pocket which keeps drinks cold, putter well (which I have my driver in also) and I like that it isn't a big brand, again, just my opinion but I like Benross - both their equipment and their ethos.

So much so I have one of their drivers and 3 Wood 😎

The negative is that I don't know how much weight my review holds as I don't have alot to compare it to. My previous bag was a cheap Onyx from my junior days... The benross is miles better.


----------

